# The "witching hour"



## FoxyRoxyMommy (Jan 14, 2009)

3 months ago we adopted a Husky mix from the local shelter. She is a wonderful 5 month old but around 8pm to 10pm she is a monster. She runs around and I understand she wants to play and Im trying to figure out what we can do for her to claim her down. It is way to cold out to walk her aroudn the block, talking 20 degree weather and snowing. We throw the ball in the house and we play with her but she is just not satified. Would anyone have any suggestions on how to get her from not running around attacking us. (non agressive attacks she just wants to play)

Thanks


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Is it too cold for YOU outside? I doubt it's too cold for her. Do you have a fenced yard? You could stand in the doorway and play fetch with her


----------



## FoxyRoxyMommy (Jan 14, 2009)

Unfortunetly we just moved into this house and there is no fence and it was to late to have a fence installed due to the ground being cold. Yeah Im sure she would love to be outside but it is way to cold for us to be outside, snow, wind drifts and just the pour freezing cold is enough to stop you in your tracks. Plus if I was to say put her on a 50 foot lead outside by herself she would eat everything in site. She is a puppy and LOVES rocks and branches.. LOL!


----------



## heykristy (Dec 29, 2008)

Maybe doggie daycare a few times a week. Or do you have any friends that have puppies? You could have doggie play days. 

I use to have this same thing happen when Britten was a puppy, only it was at midnight. I would have to go outside with him no matter the weather conditions. Once I got another puppy that midnight hour didn't happen as much if at all.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

My dogs are not huskies... But I brave the cold to walk them even on -20C weather, whether its snowing or not. The only time I skip a walk is when I am really sick. I'd rather face the cold and just bundle up than have to deal with too hyper energetic bored dogs. 

There are alot of huskies owners here who might be able to help you with your problem. The doggy daycare suggestion is a good one. But if I were you, I'd just put on an extra sweater, a pair of long jones underneath your jeans, a pair of warm boots, a scarf and a hat. Walking is good not just for your dog, but for you as well. 

p.s
and dont forget the gloves!!!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Walk more and longer during the day, when the sun is out and it's warmer. Start training your pup to a treadmill. Go to indoor destinations like Petsmart and walk briskly around their training area. Buy some interactive toys.


----------



## Sierra1222 (Dec 26, 2008)

My puppy's witching hour is from 7-8:30 every night. I put her on a 20 foot lead, my yard is also not fenced ! It seems as if 15 minutes outside does the trick, and then she plays more calmly inside. I also find it the best time to work on some of her tricks. She is very attentive, and she focuses great !

Good Luck and Enjoy !


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

FoxyRoxyMommy said:


> 3 months ago we adopted a Husky mix from the local shelter. She is a wonderful 5 month old but around 8pm to 10pm she is a monster.


My pup did the same thing. I equated it to the way human babies get wound up and irascible when they are overtired. When I started thinking: "Where's my pistol, I'm gonna shoot this #!*&!$ dog", I knew it was time to put him up for the night. When I'd put him in his crate, he'd be comatose in 2 minutes flat. That's assuming he got enough exercise and play time during the day, of course.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

We didn't understand the witching hour until we got our dog. Found out the darn things are crepuscular - active at dawn and dusk - and ours was particularly so. She's still that way after 3 years but she has calmed down a lot. But she gets a lot of exercise and play, regardless of the weather. It's the only way to deal with it that will satisfy them. 

It was hard because like most people we work all day and coming home to a super frisky dog was exhausting. But honestly, just biting the bullet and going out for a brisk walk does wonders. And believe me, I know what it's like to be cold! We moved from a climate with 70 degree weather all the time to one where it's about -5 below right now. And she still gets her walks. They're a bit shorter, true, and we make up for the shorter ones with play and daycare. But IMO dogs need to be out and about, checking out the neighborhood, seeing who's peed where, looking for interesting stuff to get into. Otherwise they'll transfer all that energy to you and your belongings! Sorry - can't let you off the hook on this one.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

When it's -60 F here, we walk our dogs, you just gotta bundle up.

Put on some snowpants, a nice down jacket, some nice boots, gloves, a hat, a scarf and brave your 20 degrees while I go outside in shorts and a t-shirt in my -60 F


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bundle up and walk her. Put on several layers, gloves, a hat, something to cover your face and warm boots. When you get home from the walk give her dinner out of an interactive toy.


----------

